
Ask HN: What do you think the successor to Flash will be? - rsnor
It seems like we are in a dark age in terms of web applets, which depending on your point of view could be great or horrible.<p>With Chrome dropping support for Flash in January, and there being no universal support for any other standard yet, I was curious to see if anyone had any guesses as to what the next might be.
======
CyberFonic
I never liked having to install Flash plug-ins. And I hated all the gunk that
was created with Flash. So I quarantined a single older notebook to run the
few Flash dependent apps that I needed to use from time to time. Ok, so much
for my bias.

Technology has moved on a great deal since Flash was first released to address
the shortcomings of the HTML standards of the day. We now have WASM, HTML5 and
ES6. For games there are both 2D, 3D canvas operations and SVG. From an
infrastructure point of view, support is far better than Flash is able to
offer in 2020. I expect that authoring tools will catch-up and surpass what
was possible with Flash tooling.

------
Shorel
The successor of Flash is JavaScript and HTML5.

------
rbrbr
There won’t be a successor.

